# ARIENS SnowBlower 1332 ... Anyone familiar with this?



## raybonz (Dec 26, 2008)

After last snow storm I am thinking of buying a snowblower.. I found this one on Craigslist and it looks like a good machine.. My drive is dirt and over 200' long plus a large parking area at the end so I need a good sized machine plus I probably need a 2 stage unit.. How much do you feel this snowthrower is worth? Here is the link for the machine I am considering:

http://southcoast.craigslist.org/grd/969787522.html

Thanx,
Ray


----------



## velvetfoot (Dec 26, 2008)

I like my smaller Ariens.  This place wanted 1900 bucks when they had them in stock:
http://www.snowblowersdirect.com/Ariens-1332LE/p1493.html


----------



## raybonz (Dec 26, 2008)

velvetfoot said:
			
		

> I like my smaller Ariens.  This place wanted 1900 bucks when they had them in stock:
> http://www.snowblowersdirect.com/Ariens-1332LE/p1493.html



In my case I thought bigger would serve me better... How large an area do you need to clear? The seller will take $1000 cash for this machine.. Sounds like a good deal as it appears like new.. We usually get a couple decent storms a yr. so I know it probably didn't get used much.. What are your thoughts?

Thanx,

Ray


----------



## velvetfoot (Dec 26, 2008)

I have the 8hp 24" model.  I do a 400' driveway and 3 car turnaround with it.
I think I could use that model, but the one I have is okay.


----------



## Valhalla (Dec 26, 2008)

raybonz said:
			
		

> After last snow storm I am thinking of buying a snowblower.. I found this one on Craigslist and it looks like a good machine.. My drive is dirt and over 200' long plus a large parking area at the end so I need a good sized machine plus I probably need a 2 stage unit.. How much do you feel this snowthrower is worth? Here is the link for the machine I am considering:
> 
> http://southcoast.craigslist.org/grd/969787522.html
> 
> ...



It seems to be in great shape. What did it sell for new? Take a look at it. Make a low and fair offer. Good luck.

Sidebar: I used a 36" blower on a JD tractor for many years. Just switched to 54" plow.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 26, 2008)

I like my 1027LE and Home Depot has the 1332 listed at about $1900 as well.

Just make sure you get some silicone lub to use on the chute flapper control line and that you set the skids so it doesn't become a dirt blower ;-) .   

It has a tendency to get water in it regardless of all of the little rubber devices, without the silicone (or similar) lub it will freeze.

I have a right of way easement that I have to keep open that is 200' feet long, then there are two shorter driveways leading to two parking areas.  I'll stop doing the upper level when the holidays are over.


----------



## velvetfoot (Dec 26, 2008)

I think a 1000 bucks is what my machine goes for new.
Bigger is better, but you do have to store it.


----------



## rebsamusa (Dec 26, 2008)

Mine is an 8hpr 24 in bought in 1993 (still in mint condition- no rust or wear) and we paid $1200 then so for that price it is definitely worth it! Lived on the North Shore now in Attleboro and my husband likes to snow blow all the neighbors out with his toy! Just give it a tune up every/every other year depending on how much it was used and that is how we have had it for 15+ yrs now.
Well worth the price and is "justifiable".
Good luck.


----------



## raybonz (Dec 26, 2008)

velvetfoot said:
			
		

> I think a 1000 bucks is what my machine goes for new.
> Bigger is better, but you do have to store it.



Maybe I should consider new too... Especially for the warranty you get.. Problem is I will need a place to store it too..

Ray


----------



## raybonz (Dec 26, 2008)

rebsamusa said:
			
		

> Mine is an 8hpr 24 in bought in 1993 (still in mint condition- no rust or wear) and we paid $1200 then so for that price it is definitely worth it! Lived on the North Shore now in Attleboro and my husband likes to snow blow all the neighbors out with his toy! Just give it a tune up every/every other year depending on how much it was used and that is how we have had it for 15+ yrs now.
> Well worth the price and is "justifiable".
> Good luck.



Think you got your money's worth on that snowblower! How do you store it? To be in that good a shape I'm sure you took good care of it..

Ray


----------



## rebsamusa (Dec 26, 2008)

In the garage next to my car....
In 1993 we bought 2 items: the snowblower and a snowmobile, my grandfather said a snowblower was a waste of money but a snowmobile was worth every penny, needless to say we didn't tell him about the snowblower! We sold the snowmobile a year later, we didn't have time or space to for it.


----------



## raybonz (Dec 26, 2008)

velvetfoot said:
			
		

> I have the 8hp 24" model.  I do a 400' driveway and 3 car turnaround with it.
> I think I could use that model, but the one I have is okay.



Do you have this snowblower: http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...053&productId=100596767&N=10000003+90039+3042

If this will do the job it's $800 new and 3 yr warranty.. I suppose I could add a headlight or maybe there is a kit? Hate making these decisions because I will have to live with it a long time.. Ariens is a plus with Home Depot's everywhere and people that own the better models rate them highly..

Ray


----------



## rebsamusa (Dec 26, 2008)

raybonz said:
			
		

> velvetfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This one is only a 6hpr, IMO an 8hpr at least is what you would need to do the best job in the long run. We also have the head light kit and it is great to have.


----------



## raybonz (Dec 26, 2008)

Just got this new listing on Craigslist and will be going there in a couple hrs... Hope this will do the job!

http://southcoast.craigslist.org/grd/969954009.html

Ray

Edit: I bought this unit for $350.00.. Started up 1st pull, this one has the Tecumseh Snow King engine.. Now that I got one it will never snow again! LOL

Thanx for all the input it helped make my decision easier.. I did compromise a little but listened to advice here.. One person mentioned at least 8 hp so I thought 7.5HP would be close plus $350.00 was not too bad.. I did read lots online and Ariens has a good reputation too..


----------

